# best break up song



## saberpup (Aug 24, 2008)

look ive never been in a real relation ship but i had to make this thread 

couse i was listening to mr.lonly by akon and thought it was a great break up song.

what do u think is the best break up song?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfmB-8onoMo


----------



## saberpup (Aug 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfmB-8onoMo


 

lol country break up song definitly def of it


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFeBo8M4RhE


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2008)

No way. 
"The One I love" by REM. T_T


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> No way.
> "The One I love" by REM. T_T



Ugh.  You're one of those sad "I'm going to make you feel horribly guilty about leaving me because I love you so much and you broke my heart" breaker-uppers, aren't you?  Yeesh.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2008)

YES. Because I never seem to get over them. SO I WILL MAKE YOUR LIFE HELL.

Or at least make you feel guilty about leaving me.....


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s8nRL2bPCU

Someone breaks up with me, they're gonna get nothing but "Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out, sweets!"


----------



## saberpup (Aug 24, 2008)

id probably rip th person to sreds with wods cose im pissed off or just say i never loved u type thing >

i can be a bitch when i want to or need to


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UCl6Ypwz-M

Chris Cornell was never my favorite, but hey... the song fits.


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaXIOanHlGc

Perfect by Smashing Pumpkins is probably the best break up song there is.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 24, 2008)

Depends how the relationship went, who's doing the breaking up, and why.

If my current relationship falls apart I don't want to think about that, ugh my song of choice would be: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=TamOrADrhwc


----------



## saberpup (Aug 24, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Depends how the relationship went, who's doing the breaking up, and why.
> 
> If my current relationship falls apart I don't want to think about that, ugh my song of choice would be: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=TamOrADrhwc


 

i love flogging molly so this is a great fing song thank u for putting it in my thread


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

"I Don't Believe in Love" by Queensryche.

/thread


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaXIOanHlGc
> 
> Perfect by Smashing Pumpkins is probably the best break up song there is.



Seconded. But now I can't mention it =/



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Ugh. You're one of those sad "I'm going to make you feel horribly guilty about leaving me because I love you so much and you broke my heart" breaker-uppers, aren't you? Yeesh.



Hmm...

Would a song like Freefallin' by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers be better than what Shenzi mentioned?

Though I prefer Stabbing Westward's What Do I Have to Do? for such things, honestly. Dark + weird seems to make for better breakup songs =/

Emphasis on weird. Emo is generic, as we well know.

Oh! Can't forget You Don't Love Me Anymore for when you decide you just wanna laugh and move on.


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 24, 2008)

If its a bitter break-up song you want, "Laid To Rest" by Lamb Of God
Um...Otherwise, "All I Ever Wanted" by Basshunter - That or "Now You're Gone"


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Would a song like Freefallin' by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers be better than what Shenzi mentioned?



/gag
/disgust

It DOES depend on the exact nature of the breakup, and the person being broken up with, to be certain... barring an amicable breakup due to a "mutual understanding", though, I'd want to draw a little blood during parting shots, or at least piss them off to the point of screaming and shrieking and cursing reaching a beautiful cacophonous crescendo before they slam the door with me laughing and thumbing my nose at them.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 24, 2008)

If you plan on killing your lover because you're sick of her/him, You're All I Need by Motley Crue would be a song to check out.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 24, 2008)

Hard one... Hmmmm... Amanda Marshall - Beautiful Goodbye maybe, or Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse Of The Heart.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

"Heartbreak Hotel," by Elvis Presley. X3


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 24, 2008)

This right here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCBruLvcE8E


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This right here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCBruLvcE8E



If they weren't certain about whether to actually break up with you completely before you played that for them, they'd be dead-set on separation AFTER that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> If they weren't certain about whether to actually break up with you completely before you played that for them, they'd be dead-set on separation AFTER that.



Just as well. I don't want a boyfriend who can't take a joke.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Just as well. I don't want a boyfriend who can't take a joke.



It would sound funnier at 0.5x speed I bet.


----------



## Huey (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, it's certainly not applicable to every situation, but I think it deserves mentioning as a good breakup song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

"It's Over" by Roy Orbison.


----------



## Foxblade (Aug 27, 2008)

Perfect topic rofl. I just broke up with my girlfriend two nights ago cause she kept blowing me off on things. Getting pissy over nothing and whiney about everything.

We were together for four years. Not missing her but it sucks not having someone to talk to about anything right now. 

Need a good song for above situation lmao.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

Foxblade said:


> cause she kept blowing me



Heh.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 27, 2008)

Alone Again- Dokken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1LWnSfpON0

freaking love this damn song.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 27, 2008)

"My Ex-Lover's Lover" by Voltaire

"It Only Makes Me Laugh" by Oingo Boingo


----------

